# HOA Bid



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I was approached while mowing the other day by a lady who is the president of their current HOA. She states she has seen me around and would like a bid for lawn maintenance and snow plowing since they are currently unhappy with their maintenence guy. She even went as far as to tell me how much they are currently charging. Here is the break down

50 houses 2 car drives with a short front walkway..
approx. 1 mile of road way with 2 parking lots that could fit about 7 cars
I common alley approx 7 houses long
Salt as needed

Drives and roadways have a 2" trigger and sidewalks have a 1" trigger.

She did not have the salting price but sidewalks are done for 110.00/visit and drives and roadways are at 600.00/visit. Now all the homes are together along 3 cult-de-sacs. 
Seems pretty cheap to me? What do you guys think?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Really hard to tell without seeing it, but I'm imagining driveways straight off a main road. The first thing to go would be the phrase "salt as needed" - that puts too much responsibility and guesswork on you. I've had only one situation close to that and I sanded EVERY time I plowed. Any accidents or injuries and you are automatically at fault - you should have salted or salted more than you did. But, if you do salt as you think - then they'll claim you're salting TOO much. As evidence, they point out that nothing has happened. 

I figured the plowing as best as I could and I'd say if you multiplied that $600 by 2.5 you might be fairly close. 

So, if there is 1" or 1.5" of snow, you'll have to come shovel but not plow? For $2.20 a piece? Could you hire someone to shovel any size sidewalk for $2.20? (50 sidewalks/$110 = $2.20 per sidewalk)

If you do this, get a backblade.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Mick for the response. I talked to the lady the yesterday and she happened also to mention that many of the homeowners like to complain.........ALOT! "Many are retired and have nothing better to do than complain as to when the plow guys should come or not". This was a quote from the presidents mouth. Sounds like this job could be nothing more than a PITA. I think ill bid it high and see what happens!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't cut your own throat. Bid high. This will be a hassle. with drifting and call-backs.

Price salt at market price, since it will climb if we get any winter. Also factor in your fuel, which is more expensive than last season.

I agree with Mick on the back blade. Empty-nester communities are a pain.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i agree it sounds a little cheep....... one other bad thing about residentials like that, they complain if you wake them up at 3 am and they complain if your not there by 7am. the walks would be $200 and the rest would be $850 for my company..


----------

